# 2006 Video Finally!



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Finally got my haunt vid together friends!

Yeah my display's not astounding; but there is always room to improve! (I'm the only one who decorates anyway)
My first "breakthrough" Year that I actually half knew what I was doing, almost everything was by myself for the first year! Enjoy!
I WANT SUGGESTIONS! Tell me what you think works, wish I had video so you could see some of the lighting!

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3W8URq4mVg[/nomedia]


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I think it looks great.
The only thing I can think of is to add some tombstones of varying heights...that way there is more for the eye to wonder around, which will help make the set-up look bigger.
I like the aged blucky a lot and the use of mulch.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Add some skull flowers to your creepy flowers?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Haunted Bayou, I'm thinking of at least making an obelisk thanks for the butt kick 

and Sickie...I can always count on your humor can't I


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey, I guess I still owe you that howto for the obelisk, huh SkeletonOwl. Looking good!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is another one.
I said, "Make some tombstones!"

skeletonowl







HB

:devil:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

skeletonowl said:


> Haunted Bayou, I'm thinking of at least making an obelisk thanks for the butt kick
> 
> and Sickie...I can always count on your humor can't I


Well, you can rely on my poor attempt at humor anyway. LOL


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Looking good, SkelOwl...


----------

